# viewing new posts



## stircrazy (May 28, 2010)

Ok, so I am finaly getting used to the new board.. but I have one issue that could be kind of a big one.

Normaly when I come to the board I hit view new posts, and some days I get 20 and some days I get 300 (depending on when the last time I read everything was..

with the new board you get 10 pages of 8ish every time, so it is defaulting to showing the last (80ish) posts no mater when the last time you were on the board is.

so the problem with this is that if_  _I go away for a weekend then I will be missing a tone of posts as it will only show me the last 80.

I have looked for a setting to change so it will show all new posts since my last log in but I cannot find any options for how you see the board or how it does things for you.

Steve


----------



## mballi3011 (May 28, 2010)

I'm not sure on how to answer that one but you can sent a post to the admins it's on the front page in the middle on left side. It has a guy screaming or with his bnig mouth open.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 28, 2010)

If you set your bookmark to the link below it will be a better view of the forum in my opinion:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum.php?action=newposts

Unlike vBulletin, it does not make old posts go away however it does put all new posts at the very front with an bright green right-facing arrow icon on the left of the page. All of the ones at the very beginning with a bright green arrow icon are your new posts.

Same thing in essence..

Instead of making the old threads/posts go away it just takes the bright green arrow icon away.

It's just a different way of doing the exact same thing.

If you have clicked on the "test new activity stream" and the link above is not showing the green arrows.. simply use this link first to get you back to the classic view and you'll be good to go:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum.php?action=opt_out_stream

A real easy way to get to the *All New Posts* is to click on Forum then click on "All New Posts" Just above the Smoking Meat Forums header.

Don't worry about how many pages there are.. that is not an indicator of your new posts. Worry about the green arrows instead.


----------



## stircrazy (May 28, 2010)

thanks Jeff, I will stay off for a day or so and see if it give me more than 10 pages.. if it does then all is good, just don't want to miss any good q-views if I go camping for the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Steve


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 28, 2010)

stircrazy said:


> thanks Jeff, I will stay off for a day or so and see if it give me more than 10 pages.. if it does then all is good, just don't want to miss any good q-views if I go camping for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just tried mine and it is showing 200.. 10 pages of 20 at a time.

I am thinking this may be a bug since I can actually change the number in the address bar that says 180 to 200 and hit enter and it shows me another 20..

I can then hit the next button continually to basically go as far as I want to go..

I will report this and see if we can get this fixed. Maybe it does need to top out at some point but I'm not sure what that point is.


----------

